# already 2 incidents on Lake Livingston



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

FishingAnimal heard about this, and PS found the article. Please note that the picture of the little girl is not one of the people involved. It's just a photo about boat safety.

http://www.yourhoustonnews.com/eastex/news/water-safety-stressed-for-holiday-weekend-as-jet-skier-disappears/article_385f5f4d-685c-57f8-ba32-8c2235b97182.html


----------



## Ranger373V (Jun 26, 2011)

Directly from the article. Insightful. LOL!

“No matter how good a swimmer someone thinks they are, it’s kind of hard to swim if you’re unconscious,” said one official.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

The lake has ben rough enough to test the regulars, so for those unexperienced it could be a nightmare.


----------



## pYr8 (Apr 17, 2012)

Yup, I've made the mistake of taking the bass boat out once & ended up in a LL summer squall. We ended up hiding in the cove over at Holiday & conning the security there to let us get the trailer in, LOL
Hope everyone plays it smart out there this weekend!


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

I have actually seen two fellows riding surf boards along the 190 levee some years ago.
A PFD is your only friend when it all starts to go wrong. Be careful out there.


----------



## Lone Eagle (Aug 20, 2009)

I saw three different boats running today that had people sitting right on the bow like the little girl in that picture. Also, while headed back to Beacon Bay today, two jet skis cut across mr bow never looking to see if it was clear. Had I not been watching, one would have hit me.


----------



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

I saw one of the boats with a kid riding in front and the 2 ******** on jet skis.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

The potlickers were too thick around my boat for me to see anything, some people have no shame. 
And they surely must not be able to find fish on their own.
!troll!


----------



## oilfish (Jan 23, 2010)

Loy, I seen a john boat that looked like you were towing around the lake today........ You are one patient man.


----------



## Sharky2012 (Mar 23, 2012)

When I got off the lake today the boat ramps at Beacon Bay reminded me of parents dropping the kids off at school. Boats, jet skiis, and people were everywhere, I think I will wait until after Monday to head back out on the lake!!!


----------



## Boomhauer75 (Jan 3, 2010)

Exactly why we stay home on the holiday weekends. Too many idiots to deal with and I have a very short fuse when it comes to idiots & the "Pot Lickers"


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

Any body on Conroe Saturday? I'll bet the big loud obnoxious boats loaded with trophy wives and girl friend were thick.
Livingston is bad because of the holiday amateurs but Conroe is worse because the amateurs have money. There they can afford to make bigger a$$es of them selves.

But lets not forget that our lakes are public waters. All have a right to use them. 
It is just too bad that some do not respect the privacy and safety of others while exercising their right to make fools of them selves.

Let's remember MDL, Tbone, Loy, BBjim, Duke and my fellow retirees, when most of the weekend crowd is trying to find a soft shirt to wear over that second degree sunburn on Tuesday we will still be here on the water. The forecast is for light winds and great fishing. 
See you city folk on July 4th. TEE HEE HEE.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

The Webes....we be here when you showed up and we be here when you leave.


----------



## scott2h2 (Dec 24, 2009)

I'm not retired, but I live here and will be off for 2.5 months in a week. Won't see us out there on the weekends. Just too peaceful during the week to fight with the amateurs. We might go tomorrow, might.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Oilfish, that was the follow boat for the trip, lol! And Doug, the operator of it was being more considerate of the space between us than many other boats who were not part of the trip, I didn't want folks to think he was a pot licker, he suffers enough having to fish by his wife.
Dawn is the one who caught the big cat fish while crappie fishing with us, and yesterday she spanked everyone in both boats.
I took a drubbing from her like i have not had since Megafish hired some scuba diver to hook trout on his line.


----------



## Davoh (Mar 5, 2010)

Sunbeam said:


> Any body on Conroe Saturday? I'll bet the big loud obnoxious boats loaded with trophy wives and girl friend were thick.
> Livingston is bad because of the holiday amateurs but Conroe is worse because the amateurs have money. There they can afford to make bigger a$$es of them selves.
> 
> But lets not forget that our lakes are public waters. All have a right to use them.
> ...


I'm with you guys... I grew up fishing LL, living only a short 10 miles from the State Park... I know about the weekenders... sadly I only get to go on the weekend, but I refuse to go on holiday weekends...

A few years ago I decided I was going to start fishing the north end of conroe, out of scotts ridge, and see if I could learn the lake. Big mistake. Had a girl with me in the water near scotts ridge, with the boat parked on the bank and the stereo on. We were in chest deep water (on me), and she was about chin deep about 10 ft from me. we weren't 15-20 ft from the edge of the water, I was maybe 5 feet from the back of my boat...

I kid you not, a wake boarder came right between us. Close enough I could have reached out and yanked his feet out from under him.

My dad and I were hoping to find crappie under the 1097 bridge once. Went out and tied up over some promising sign on the fish finder. wasn't 10 minutes, a parade of cigarette and scarab-style boats came roaring under the bridge, not two pilings away... my dad's boat managed it ok... but a few pilings down, there was a smallish aluminum bass boat with an older couple and their grandkids... those kids were terrified.... ugh!

I'm not one to blow things out of proportion... or get bent out of shape about many things... but I gotta say the vast majority of boaters on lake conroe have more dollars than they got sense.... OH LOOK AT ME, I HAVE $$$$... WHAT SHOULD I BUY? OH I KNOW, A BOAT!!!

I heard somewhere years ago, and fully believe, that Lake Conroe is the deadliest body of freshwater in the US. In Texas at least, I know for a fact it's gotta be.

Livingston probably has close to the number of morons as Conroe on it this weekend... but at least its, what, 3 times the surface area for them to be scattered on?(Pine Island the obvious exception heh)

/soapbox


----------



## markbrumbaugh (Jul 13, 2010)

*Gosh, lake is not the same on holiday wkends.*

Ramp etiquette, pot licking, poor seamanship, no idea of the rules of the road, and plain stupidity. Had a fellow chasing a blown water toy down wind until he nearly drowned swimming after it. Fortunately were able to direct a boat to him before he sunk for the third time...nearly a disaster. 
Might as well give all of them big motorcycles and say go for it.


----------



## rayray (Feb 12, 2008)

I took my 16' Bass Tracker out to Lake Conroe saturday in 17mph winds. Had so many large waves come up that night ended up running it up on bank,full of water. Had to leave it and come back sunday morn to run pumps and bucket. Probably couple hundred worth of damage! Learned a few boating lessons from incident, luckily me and partner ok. Could have been much more than a monetary loss.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

rayray said:


> I took my 16' Bass Tracker out to Lake Conroe saturday in 17mph winds. Had so many large waves come up that night ended up running it up on bank,full of water. Had to leave it and come back sunday morn to run pumps and bucket. Probably couple hundred worth of damage! Learned a few boating lessons from incident, luckily me and partner ok. Could have been much more than a monetary loss.


Whew! sure glad to hear there was no damage to people, *things* can be replaced. The lakes will teach you a lesson sometimes that you will remember the rest of your life.


----------

